# Hey everybody! The writinghand is here...



## WritingHand (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey newbie here! I going to test the waters and see where this goes. Never heard of this site before but I can't wait to get started, already have a fanfiction in mind to start. I suppose I'll post it and see what everybody thinks. Any Godfather fans on here? :mrgreen:


----------



## aj47 (Apr 8, 2014)

Welcome! I can't say as I'm a Godfather fan, but I've at least heard of it. This is not true off some kinds of fanfic that my daughter writes.  

There's always room for more here. 

If you're looking to improve (as most of us are) then this is a good place to be. For one thing, you get comment and critique on your work, but you also have the opportunity to comment and critique others. Writing critique can actually help you learn to write your own work better.  

We also have some fun stuff -- word games and the like.  Look around and don't be afraid to ask questions.

Again, welcome!


----------



## WritingHand (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks, I figured that because my college professer always had us writing critiques on each others work. At the time I just thought "Goodness more work to be." But later on I approached my writings much more carefully, making sure to add punctuation where need be. To be sure that my writings are clear and understandable, now I read everything back to myself outloud just to be sure. 

Thank you again


----------



## Trygve (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome aboard, Writinghand.

Gotta wonder: Where's the other hand, and what's it doing?


----------



## Blade (Apr 9, 2014)

:hi:Welcome to the forums. Join the crowd, no one here had ever heard of the site before they did. I just came across it on a Google search myself.:geek: Have a look around for stuff that interests you.:read:


----------



## WritingHand (Apr 9, 2014)

Trygve said:


> Welcome aboard, Writinghand.
> 
> Gotta wonder: Where's the other hand, and what's it doing?



Thanks Trygve,

Haha it's just there waiting on it's turn lucky for it I'm ambidextrous.


----------



## escorial (Apr 9, 2014)

something for me Mikey!


----------



## Pandora (Apr 9, 2014)

Godfather all parts I adore!  I knew a man who went by Godfather also, a wonderful writer he was, I miss him. So yes I am a fan! Welcome WritingHand, good to have you here.


----------



## WritingHand (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks Blade, 

I see that's a common theme here, I just typed in writers forums in Google search and this one popped up 

I just finished a poem that I'm excited to post and receive feedback.


----------



## PiP (Apr 9, 2014)

WritingHand said:


> Hey newbie here! I going to test the waters and see where this goes. Never heard of this site before but I can't wait to get started, already have a fanfiction in mind to start. I suppose I'll post it and see what everybody thinks. Any Godfather fans on here? :mrgreen:



Hey, WritingHand  and a warm welcome to WF. I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but Fan-fiction is not allowed on the forum boards.  Please take a moment to check out the Rules and Guidelines. 

If you have any questions please do not hesitate to ask.

PiP


----------



## WritingHand (Apr 9, 2014)

*Oh sorry...*



PiP said:


> Hey, WritingHand  and a warm welcome to WF. I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but Fan-fiction is not allowed on the forum boards.  Please take a moment to check out the Rules and Guidelines.
> 
> If you have any questions please do not hesitate to ask.
> 
> PiP



I guess I'll keep this account in case I ever decide to post the roughdraft of my novel it's a fantasy/ Si-fi/ adventure (with some romance). It's called Myth I was afraid to post it because I was concerned it may not be ready but I suppose that's what a roughdraft is.


----------



## J Anfinson (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello, WritingHand. Although fanfiction isn't allowed, you are of course welcome and encouraged to post original works that you've created. Why not try writing your own mafia story?


----------



## WritingHand (Apr 9, 2014)

Yea I could do that, but it says "I may not post new threads" whenever I go to the forums page. I've got an unfinished short story about a Don who goes to Greece on business in the 1950s, who gets caught up in a local gang war when a bomb goes off causing him to be knocked unconscious. He wakes up in the hospital with amnesia and falls in love with a young woman who volunteers there. They marry shortly after meeting but he's unaware that he is married in the U.S. nor does he know that he is a Don. But I'm having trouble finishing because I want it to have factual events for that time period like how long did mail take to get from Greece to the U.S.? What are ways real amnesia patients get their memory back could it be as simple as a bump on the head? I've tried to do research on these things but I come up empty handed so my story is sort of stuck in limbo for now.


----------



## J Anfinson (Apr 9, 2014)

It takes 10 posts to unlock the ability to post your own work. For stories you intend to publish, I suggest posting them in the Prose Writer's Workshop, a special room that is invisible to search bots so that your first rights are protected and agents and publishers won't be able to reject your work on the basis of being previously published. For research type questions, we also have a research forum.


----------



## A_Jones (Apr 11, 2014)

Well jump on in the waters are great!  I hope you have enjoyed the last few days.  I am sorry not to have welcomed you sooner.  I see you have posted a couple times.  I hope to see you around the forum more. 

I actually have never seen the Godfather, but I would love to have you tell me about it sometime!


----------



## Bishop (Apr 11, 2014)

If possible, do a fan-fiction of the Godfather Part 3 where it isn't awful.  And email it to me, since FF is not allowed on the boards!

Welcome to the writing forums!
Writing Forums: The REAL offer that can't be refused.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi WH, welcome to the site.  I loved the Godfather.


----------

